# Idea in the making (wondering if it stands, or falls)



## no1special18 (Nov 15, 2004)

This is just a thought that I had, and was wondering if it was good, or if it fell apart. It is really raw, so bear with me. 

A Christian who believes that in any situation we have the ability to choose A or not A and that our choice is not already determined (even in God's mind), is said to believe in libertarian free will. Even those Christians would say that if A was sin and not A was not sin, then there is only one moral choice (not A). So we are not morally free (libertarian thinking), because there is only one morall choice. If we are not morally free, then why is freedom (libertarian thinking) so important in every other aspect of life?

Obviously Calvinists do not believe in libertarian free-will, but is this a good argument, or at least question, to point the non-calvinist to?

As I said this is really raw; it is probably completely illogical. Even so, I am wondering what you guys think about it?


----------

